# OT: This is really sad and sick



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Most of us know the "feel good" story of the year in college football was Boise State's upset in the Fiesta Bowl. The running back who scored the winning two point conversion then proposed to his cheerleader girlfriend on the sidelines seconds later.

The wedding is scheduled for Sunday.

The couple have had to hire security due to threats sent them. Because it is an interracial marriage.

Why do some ***clowns think other people's marriage is any of their damn business anyway?

Story


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Yea, I heard about this it's sad!

I've been in interracial relationships all my life, and living in the south it isn't easy. get alot of bad looks from both Hispanic and African American people!


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Anyone who is shocked by racism in Idaho hasn't been paying attention. There are more Neo-Nazi and KKK factions in Idaho per capita than anywhere in the world.

I will never forget when I attended the Blazer Bash a few years ago against the Mavs where we had those skyboxes, and a board member we all know pretty well made a comment about the Native Americans that were dancing during the half time show. The comment turned my stomach.

It's just a different culture in parts of Idaho, with different acceptance levels. One that I'm thankfully not a part of.

-Pop


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.katu.com/sports/8710067.html


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow, i though most of the rasicm was down south?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> Anyone who is shocked by racism in Idaho hasn't been paying attention. There are more Neo-Nazi and KKK factions in Idaho per capita than anywhere in the world.
> 
> I will never forget when I attended the Blazer Bash a few years ago against the Mavs where we had those skyboxes, and a board member we all know pretty well made a comment about the Native Americans that were dancing during the half time show. The comment turned my stomach.
> 
> ...


I'm fairly certain I wasn't at that one...can someone inform me of what was said (via PM of course)?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

IDAHO! What did you expect?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Not to defend Idaho TOO much (I lived there for a couple years and absolutely hated it) but I wouldn't be too surprised if a lot of the hate mail/phone calls are coming from outside the state.

And I think it's a mistake to believe that this reaction wouldn't happen in a LOT of other places.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I hadn't heard of this. That's really sad, but like others have said it's not really a surprise. That area isn't where one would go to get away from racism.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

people suck..bottom line


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm not surprised. A ton of Americans (the stupidest of our stupid, that's for sure) are still pigheaded, ignorant racists. I have to hear this crap ALL DAY from my ******* coworkers and it gets really really old.

I thought living in Oregon I'd avoid a lot of this, but where I work is all conservatives and they're all so racist that it makes me ill.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

My dads very racist. Some of the stuff that comes out his mouth, are very disturbing!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Northern Idaho is one of the largest clusters of the KKK in the west. I went to a Boy Socut camp there and when we stopped as a troop for lunch there were 4 men that stared at the black kids in our troop and on their way out called him the N word.


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

It just bothers me because some of the stuff is SO stupid. I mean seriously, so stupid. 

Every middle eastern person is a ******* and is going to suicide bomb us. every black guy is the n-word and is going to steal all our stuff. It's just so obsurd and it's painful to listen to on a daily basis. I don't understand how all these people say this stuff without even blinking, without realising how embarassing and unintelligent they sound.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Bob Whitsitt said:


> It just bothers me because some of the stuff is SO stupid. I mean seriously, so stupid.
> 
> Every middle eastern person is a ******* and is going to suicide bomb us. every black guy is the n-word and is going to steal all our stuff. It's just so obsurd and it's painful to listen to on a daily basis. I don't understand how all these people say this stuff without even blinking, without realising how embarassing and unintelligent they sound.




Some of the things like using the slant against middle eastern people, but not the one against black people. There is really no excuse for either, but you doing that is like most of our parents and grand parents using other slants against black people, asians, and in some forms white people from the south. 

Back then it was acceptable for some reason to call people names, just like you did for the middle eastern people. They have continued to do it, but those born in the last 20 or so years have been taught that it's not ok. Older people so it because it was the culture.....(whatever) Now some people find it easy to use dergitory words when describing other races because of recent events.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

cpt.napalm said:


> Northern Idaho is one of the largest clusters of the KKK in the west. I went to a Boy Socut camp there and when we stopped as a troop for lunch there were 4 men that stared at the black kids in our troop and on their way out called him the N word.


thats not actually true (not the part about the troop thingy). Most of the people up there aren't the most racially sensitive people, but the "KKK" stuff was blown out of porportion (and those idiots headquarters are gone anyways..plus, most of them can't afford to live up there anyways).

To go on what Fork said, Idaho has a reputation thats missleading a lot. Sure, it's a little more "red" than blue (ok, it's a LOT more red than blue) but it's a vocal minority that sticks out there. There are more racists and racist groups in Oregon (and not just because we have a lot more people) than there is in Idaho.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SodaPopinski said:


> I will never forget when I attended the Blazer Bash a few years ago against the Mavs where we had those skyboxes, and a board member we all know pretty well made a comment about the Native Americans that were dancing during the half time show. The comment turned my stomach.
> 
> It's just a different culture in parts of Idaho, with different acceptance levels. One that I'm thankfully not a part of.
> 
> -Pop


You're kidding right soda. I don't care much but some of the most racial rants against mexicans have been posted by you. Don't you remember your whole "****ing mexican" rants?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Probably Sooner fans. They were sending death threats to that ref that blew the Oregon game.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Sodapop said it perfect. If your surprised that there is racism in Idaho, then you need to wake up. Though it is sad.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap is correct, Oregon has a far worse problem and better organized hate groups than Idaho.

I've never been anywhere that racism wasn't appallingly widespread for that matter.

The solution starts with voicing your objections to it whenever it appears.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> You're kidding right soda. I don't care much but some of the most racial rants against mexicans have been posted by you. Don't you remember your whole "****ing mexican" rants?


EXCUSE ME? I sure as **** hope you have me confused with someone else, because I have NEVER posted anything racist about ANY group. You might want to ensure you have your facts straight before you go on about something like that. I'm going to start out by giving you the benefit of the doubt that you just mistook me for someone else, but that is some BULL**** to pull out on someone.

I'm perfectly willing to have people question my temper about wins and losses, to call me out for hyperbole, to say I overexaggerate for effect, etc. But a racist I AM NOT, and I take extreme offense to that remark.

-Pop


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SodaPopinski said:


> EXCUSE ME? I sure as **** hope you have me confused with someone else, because I have NEVER posted anything racist about ANY group. You might want to ensure you have your facts straight before you go on about something like that. I'm going to start out by giving you the benefit of the doubt that you just mistook me for someone else, but that is some BULL**** to pull out on someone.
> 
> I'm perfectly willing to have people question my temper about wins and losses, to call me out for hyperbole, to say I overexaggerate for effect, etc. But a racist I AM NOT, and I take extreme offense to that remark.
> 
> -Pop



Well if you were not Wells_Rules on ESPN, my apologies.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Well you can all me a bigot if you want. Because I hate racist. A flat out waste of Oxygen in my book.:biggrin:


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Bob Whitsitt said:


> ... all conservatives and they're all so racist that it makes me ill.


And they probably stereotype other people too, which is even worse!

iWatas


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Well if you were not Wells_Rules on ESPN, my apologies.


Wells_Rules I was (ugh, not a good alias choice, I'm aware), but I was not We11s_Rules, We1ls_Rules, Wells_Ru1es, WeIIs_Rules, or any of the other impersonators that made all sorts of disgusting posts. A little research, and you would have known that wasn't me.

Any of the other ESPN refugees (scout, JWhoops, ProudBFan, e_blazer, gramps, PapaG, etc.) all know me and would vouch for me. They may not agree with my takes on the Blazers or how my passion for wins and losses comes across, but you'd never hear them bring out the "racist" word to describe me. I came to the first ESPN board bash at Godfather's in Hillsboro, went to the second one during our playoff series with Dallas at Damon's in Jantzen Beach, and I went to the one a few years ago at the Rose Garden vs. the Mavs. I'm certainly not a racist, never have been, never will be, and I don't hide from anybody.

Shame on you for calling me out on a public forum.

-Pop


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SodaPopinski said:


> Wells_Rules I was (ugh, not a good alias choice, I'm aware), but I was not We11s_Rules, We1ls_Rules, Wells_Ru1es, WeIIs_Rules, or any of the other impersonators that made all sorts of disgusting posts. A little research, and you would have known that wasn't me.
> 
> Any of the other ESPN refugees (scout, JWhoops, ProudBFan, e_blazer, gramps, PapaG, etc.) all know me and would vouch for me. They may not agree with my takes on the Blazers or how my passion for wins and losses comes across, but you'd never hear them bring out the "racist" word to describe me. I came to the first ESPN board bash at Godfather's in Hillsboro, went to the second one during our playoff series with Dallas at Damon's in Jantzen Beach, and I went to the one a few years ago at the Rose Garden vs. the Mavs. I'm certainly not a racist, never have been, never will be, and I don't hide from anybody.
> 
> ...


I don't remember any imposters, but maybe I didn't look at the name closely enough. I at least think I would have remembered you being mad that someone is trying to make you look bad . . . but it was years ago so maybe I'm mistaken on the whole thing.

I guess shame on me for calling you out on something that isn't true . . . but shame on me for calling you out on a public forum? You call posters out all the time on a public forum.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

You know soda, if I made you upset with my remark, then I aplogize. But can you see why I might have thought you were the one on ESPN making racist comments. There was someone apparently trying to mimick your name and they went on a familiar style rant about mexicans. Could you see how I might get mixed up? 

Even on this board you have said things such as "Also, he absolutely refused - despite the lying crap he told the Portland media - to play an up-tempo second unit. A Seattle defense that had been giving it up all season more than a Vietnamese prostitute would have been abused by an up-and-down unit."

I'm sorry if I thought you were the imposter on the ESPN board, it was an honest mistake.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> A Seattle defense that had been giving it up all season more than a Vietnamese prostitute would have been abused by an up-and-down unit."
> 
> I'm sorry if I thought you were the imposter on the ESPN board, it was an honest mistake.



Um. Isn't a reference to a Vietnamese prostitute racist, or at least offensive? Wouldn't "cheap whore" have done just as well?

Nobody who uses that kind of reference can argue that they are 100% free to racial stereotypes. SodaPop: Dismount from your statuesque equine!

iWatas


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Iwatas said:


> Um. Isn't a reference to a Vietnamese prostitute racist, or at least offensive? Wouldn't "cheap whore" have done just as well?


I think it's a compliment. Speaks to the alleged productivity of said hooker.

Ed O.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Probably Sooner fans. They were sending death threats to that ref that blew the Oregon game.


... sad to say I wouldn't put it past some more extreme members of that fanbase. But I will let everyone know that is NOT representative of the vast majority of Sooner fans. I know too many of them to know otherwise.

That is a sick and repugnant thing to have to go through for your wedding.

And love does not see color. Someday people will figure this out, but probably not in my lifetime.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

soonerterp said:


> And love does not see color.


:thinking2:

Oh. Love is color blind, is it? So it is just lust that sees color, then? 

Because I'd wager that most people have a certain kind of look they are attracted to. I think it used to be called one's "type". And yes, race is part of the definition of "type", just like height and weight and sense of humour and dress sense. I am not equally attracted to attractive women of every race, and I highly doubt anyone is color-blind when it comes to physical attraction.

iWatas


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> I'm perfectly willing to have people question my temper about wins and losses, to call me out for hyperbole, to say I overexaggerate for effect, etc. But a racist I AM NOT, and I take extreme offense to that remark.
> 
> -Pop


Oh Dear.

So when did racism become THE original sin?

Is being a racist - even a little bit - the worst thing you could be? The lowest of the low? Such that you have to protest so loudly?

For the record, I find it extremely unlikely that you are and have been 100% colorblind. Let's assume that is true, however, that you are part of the tiny holy few, have never entertained even a mildly racist thought. I may not be sure you are racist, but I am sure that you are pompus.


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

Masbee said:


> Oh Dear.
> 
> So when did racism become THE original sin?
> 
> ...


Everyone has some form of racism in them from time to time at the very least, it's groomed into us by everyone around us and the media. I find myself thinking a racist thought (I work in Hillsboro, do the math) occasionally, but I try and push it out of my head, and I *NEVER* vocalize it, especially extremely casually in front of a group of people like all the racists I know do.

There's a big difference between having some racist thoughts and being a racist. I don't consider myself a racist at all and I vocally protest anytime I hear the crap, but at the same time I've had the same crap groomed into my head so it definately creeps in now and then (especially the times when people of other races do live up to the stereotypes that everyone talks about, it's harder then to let er go, but you have to). I just do my best to forget about it and not judge the people I deal with by what race they are.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Masbee said:


> Oh Dear.
> 
> So when did racism become THE original sin?
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm REALITY. Have we met before?

Thanks for the online psychoanalysis, Dr. Masbee. It's a good thing we have character judges like you around. We're lost without your wisdom.

 :wait: 

-Pop


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

soonerterp said:


> ... sad to say I wouldn't put it past some more extreme members of that fanbase. But I will let everyone know that is NOT representative of the vast majority of Sooner fans. I know too many of them to know otherwise.
> 
> That is a sick and repugnant thing to have to go through for your wedding.
> 
> And love does not see color. Someday people will figure this out, but probably not in my lifetime.


No doubt. Some of the Sooner fans I met at the Duck game were the nicest opposing fans I've ever met. When you have a fan base that large in the middle of nowhere you're going to get some nut jobs. Everything is about the Sooners back there and makes them rabid fans.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

whew. thank heavens this topic got steered away from the bigots of Idaho. 

as a native Idahoan, I s'pose I should offer up that we're no more bigoted than anywhere else, but it's just not true. it's the reddest state in the union (although Utah and Wyoming might argue with that). conservatives and racist fanatics go together like liberals and PETA animal rights wingnuts. there are probably more PETA nuts in San Fransisco, and there are definitely more racist nuts in rural Idaho. 

Boise itself has come a long, long way since I grew up here in the '80s. you see gay people holding hands downtown. there are a few black people here beyond the college football and basketball teams. we now have ethnic food beyond Pizza Hut and Taco Bell. 

but some of the small towns in Idaho get a little spooky, in my opinion. I've heard people say we should blow "them Sand ****** to hell with a nuke and be done with it." (sorry about the masked cursing, but I can't think of a way to get around it.) I've heard black people called "*****" and "spades". not everywhere, but there's a little undercurrent in some towns. my best friend is half chinese, and his little brother got the crap kicked out of him for being the wrong color in the wrong place once. 

it absolutely revolts me that this couple has to worry about racism for their wedding, but I also think it's probably getting overblown. Idaho doesn't have a lot of sports legends. Ian Johnson already is one after the Fiesta Bowl. he's a huge hero in the eyes of most of us. it only takes one or two idiots to create enough of a stir to turn this into a national story.

but sadly, it doesn't surprise me that such idiots were to be found in Idaho.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Bob Whitsitt said:


> I find myself thinking a racist thought (I work in Hillsboro, do the math)...


You're against white-lesbian-Blazersfans who are considering moving there from the Bay area???? :eek8:


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Ed O said:


> I think it's a compliment. Speaks to the alleged productivity of said hooker.
> 
> Ed O.


Thought I'd point out how this is a very very funny comment.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> You're against white-lesbian-Blazersfans who are considering moving there from the Bay area???? :eek8:


What about white lesbian Jewish Blazers fans?


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

crandc said:


> What about white lesbian Jewish Blazers fans?


Sorry lady, we're just not going to get along.

I don't associate myself with _*YOUR TYPE*_ (Blazers fans, that is)


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Iwatas said:


> :thinking2:
> 
> Oh. Love is color blind, is it? So it is just lust that sees color, then?
> 
> Because I'd wager that most people have a certain kind of look they are attracted to. I think it used to be called one's "type". And yes, race is part of the definition of "type", just like height and weight and sense of humour and dress sense. I am not equally attracted to attractive women of every race, and I highly doubt anyone is color-blind when it comes to physical attraction.


Point taken, but I personally don't judge by skin hue, and as a rule I tend to think that those who judge others on shallow criteria alone (i.e. looks in general) have issues.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

soonerterp said:


> Those who judge others on shallow criteria alone (i.e. looks in general) have issues.


Good point, handsome!

iWatas


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Iwatas said:


> Good point, handsome!
> 
> iWatas


Um, you realise I'm female, right?


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

soonerterp said:


> Um, you realise I'm female, right?


In a thread about how tiresome racial stereotypes are, you stoop to defend sexual stereotypes?!

So sad....

iWatas


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Iwatas said:


> In a thread about how tiresome racial stereotypes are, you stoop to defend sexual stereotypes?!
> 
> So sad....
> 
> iWatas



Not trying to but since you're going to read that into my comment, whatever.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

black vs white arguments or any type of racism discussions = boring and overdone 

take a midol and move on 

:/


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Wow! We need some Blazers' news. Fast.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

They both look white to me.


----------

